# Brizo/Delta vs Grohe Shower Components



## Boomer100

We are a medium size comercial Mech and Plbg contactor and we have an Architect buddy of ours that wants us to do the plumbing on his new house.
Unfortunately we do not have a lot of experiance with multi shower head residential showers and need a little advice as to what brand to use.
We went to the local ferguson show room and he selected some Brizo/Delta and Grohe components for three of his 5 showers

My question is as follows:
Are the Brizo/Delta Components a good quality valve and does the finish hold up well? (Oil Rubbed Bronze)
Or should I direct him towards useing Grohe throughout his house.
One thing I need to keep in mind, my plumbers HATE Grohe


----------



## Pipe layer

I would go with Delta myself. Good product and ease of getting parts.


----------



## Aqua

Big Grohe and HansGrohe fan myself
will that Delta valve handle the GPMs that shower needs ……….Grohe will


----------



## 504Plumber

Grohe makes a nice faucet, lifetime warranty is hard to beat. I worked on a grohe from the 60's / 70's and they sent the parts out free of charge. 

They really aren't hard to install, just have to make sure you're getting the right stuff with it and what the architect is putting on the walls is actually what is going on the walls.


----------



## Boomer100

Thanks for the info... Aqua great question, I checked the pressure drop through both valve bodies and the Grohe flows more water with less pressure drop.
Looks like it's going to be Grohe. I certainly do not want any low pressure problems on this project.
Thanks again to all.


----------



## Plumbus

I'm with Aqua and 504. Just one bit of advice, with Grohe and HG, if it's a simple pressure balanced valve, just stick it in like any other. If it's thermostatic with separate volume controls and heads, read the directions. If it's a freekin car wash, read the directions (twice), and if you are still not sure, call tech support, they're fluent in English.


----------



## love2surf927

Grohe is an excellent choice for multi-head installations and their quality is above average in my opinion. Why do your guys hate Grohe? If they appreciate quality installations they should get used to fixtures like that. Just my two cents


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Brizo is absolute crap.

At that price point buy a real Grohe product (not from box store)


----------



## Tommy plumber

*Boomer 100:*









*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## phishfood

Who told rj he could take a vacation, lol?


----------



## rjbphd

phishfood said:


> Who told rj he could take a vacation, lol?


Lol..wasn t hungry...


----------



## Aqua

even if you have to use 1/2" copper and have more than 2 shower heads, go with the 3/4" valve, you'll get better water flow

find your local Grohe rep if you have any questions


----------

